
Boredom Is Good for You - jansho
https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2017/06/make-time-for-boredom/524514/?single_page=true
======
mattbgates
“I’m bored’ is a useless thing to say. I mean, you live in a great, big, vast
world that you’ve seen none percent of. Even the inside of your own mind is
endless; it goes on forever, inwardly, do you understand? The fact that you’re
alive is amazing, so you don’t get to say ‘I’m bored.”

― Louis C.K.

